# SF21 Durolux EQ



## philipp7586 (5. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich seit kurzem Besitzer der SF21 Durolux EQ 29 bin freue ich mich über regen Austausch über diese mMn sehr unterbewertete Gabel.

Ich wechselte von einer Fox36 und bin bisher sehr beeindruckt von der Suntour.
Besonders beeindruckt bin ich vom Ansprechverhalten der Gabel und dem tollen "Schutzblech".

Meine momentanen Einstellungen (immer von ganz offen aus gezählt):

Druck: 65 psi bei 75kg fahrfertig

Rebound
HS: 0
LS: 9

Compression
HS: 3
LS: 2


----------



## InsaneTree (15. Februar 2021)

Hey,
ich habe derzeit eine 2018er Fox 36 RC2 verbaut, eine SF21 Durolux EQ RC2 ist auf dem Weg.
Hoffentlich werden meine Erfahrungen ähnlich werden. Ich melde mich wieder wenn sie verbaut ist und paar Fahrten hinter sich hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christucci (5. März 2021)

Das würde mich sehr interessieren, da ich auch 36er rc2 aus 2018 fahre.


----------



## radiomir79 (10. März 2021)

Hi, ist die neue durolux EQ immer noch so “laut” (cartridge) wie das 2019 model? 
danke fur die Antwort.

mfg


----------



## philipp7586 (10. März 2021)

radiomir79 schrieb:


> Hi, ist die neue durolux EQ immer noch so “laut” (cartridge) wie das 2019 model?
> danke fur die Antwort.
> 
> mfg


Ich habe da keinen Vergleich. Sie ist aber hörbar. Vor allem der HR, also wenn die Gabel tiefer im Federweg steht und wieder ausfedert, ist deutlich hörbar.


----------



## radiomir79 (10. März 2021)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Ich habe da keinen Vergleich. Sie ist aber hörbar. Vor allem der HR, also wenn die Gabel tiefer im Federweg steht und wieder ausfedert, ist deutlich hörbar.


Danke fur die Antwort. Ich hatte die Hoffnung das die neue nicht so laut ist.


----------



## christucci (11. März 2021)

Die Dämpfungsgeräusche machen mir da nicht soviel aus - mag es, wenn man das Fahrwerk hört!  Die Frage ist eher wie die Performance ist. @philipp7586 von welcher Fox36 genau kommst Du zur EQ?


----------



## philipp7586 (11. März 2021)

christucci schrieb:


> Die Dämpfungsgeräusche machen mir da nicht soviel aus - mag es, wenn man das Fahrwerk hört!  Die Frage ist eher wie die Performance ist. @philipp7586 von welcher Fox36 genau kommst Du zur EQ?


Ich hatte erst eine 2019 36 Grip und danach kurze Zeit die Grip2, bis die Suntour kam.

Nun bin ich die Suntour schon einige Male in recht heftigem Gelände gefahren und finde sie noch immer genial. Die Bandbreite an Einstellungen (was unter anderem dem schmatzen zu verdanken ist. Dünnes Öl = man kann mit sehr wenig Dämpfung anfangen und durch Shims zu sehr viel Dämpfung kommen) ist überragend.


----------



## philipp7586 (11. März 2021)

radiomir79 schrieb:


> Danke fur die Antwort. Ich hatte die Hoffnung das die neue nicht so laut ist.


Etwas lauter als die Fox die ich gefahren bin.


----------



## christucci (11. März 2021)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Ich hatte erst eine 2019 36 Grip und danach kurze Zeit die Grip2, bis die Suntour kam.
> 
> Nun bin ich die Suntour schon einige Male in recht heftigem Gelände gefahren und finde sie noch immer genial. Die Bandbreite an Einstellungen (was unter anderem dem schmatzen zu verdanken ist. Dünnes Öl = man kann mit sehr wenig Dämpfung anfangen und durch Shims zu sehr viel Dämpfung kommen) ist überragend.


Na klasse, jetzt will ich die Gabel unbedingt haben..


----------



## philipp7586 (17. März 2021)

Ich liege euch hier mal ein paar Bilder der Gabel ab auf denen ihr die Details mal in Natura sehen könnt. Heute habe ich von 3 auf 5 Volumenspacer erhöht. Mal sehen wie sich das fährt. 

Grund war, dass ich gerne etwas weniger Luftdruck fahren möchte, aber den Duchschlagschutz nicht verlieren will. Bin nun von 65 auf 60 psi gegangen. Das Ansprechverhalten sollte durch noch einmal verbessert werden. Der "ich lass mein Rad aus 40cm Höhe fallen Test" hat ein "plopp" ergeben. Bleibt halt einfach stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drumtim85 (19. März 2021)

Cool! Waren bei der Gabel zusätzliche Volumenspacer dabei?


----------



## philipp7586 (19. März 2021)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Cool! Waren bei der Gabel zusätzliche Volumenspacer dabei?


Drei Stück waren von Werk aus verbaut. Ich habe noch drei weitere gekauft.


----------



## christucci (22. März 2021)

Die Gabel sieht einfach geil aus. Was Du schreibst klingt auch super! Ich war zwar gestern zwar schnell aufm Trail mit der 36er aber dafür war das Ding auch sehr hart - meine Arme haben unterwegs angefangen zu schreien.  
Leider gibts die Durolux nicht für den Endkunden in diesem rattigen grau, oder?


----------



## philipp7586 (22. März 2021)

Die grauen sind leider nicht für die Masse verfügbar.


----------



## christucci (23. März 2021)

ja, sehr schade, denn die würde genau gut ausschauen in meinem Rad!  Schade, dass gerade SR da anders als die Großen (im Sinne des Premium Segmentes) sein Sortiment in diversen Farben nicht offen macht für alle.


----------



## philipp7586 (24. März 2021)

Kurzes Feedback zum neuen Setting der Gabel, je von komplett offen gerechnet. 
In Klammern die alten Werte:

Druck: (65) ~61 psi bei 75kg fahrfertig
Volumen Spacer: 5 (von 6 möglichen)

Rebound
HS: (0) 3 
LS: (9) 12

Compression
HS: (3) 1
LS: (2) 6


Insgesamt habe ich mich an die Gabel gewöhnt und werde schneller und schneller, was sich auch an den Settings bemerkbar macht, die ich nun benötige um Sicherheit zu bekommen. Bei schnellen harten Schlägen steht die Gabel nun trotz weniger Druck und weniger HSC höher im Federweg/rauscht weniger durch. 
Die Spacer haben es möglich gemacht die HSC fast komplett auf zu machen, was auf sehr ruppigen Passagen deutlich weniger kräftezehrend ist.

Ebenso passt die Gabel nun sehr gut zum Hinterbau, welche sehr progressiv ist.
Insgesamt fühlt es extrem unauffällig an, was ich für ein gutes Zeichen halte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (24. März 2021)

Klicks werden aber trotzdem von geschlossen gezählt, da das der bessere Vergleichsmaßstab für alle Gabeln ist. Zumal es mitunter leichte Differenzen bei der Anzahl der Klicks gibt. 🧐


----------



## philipp7586 (24. März 2021)

Pi Pa Po


----------



## ettan (1. April 2021)

Ich habe ebenfalls eine Durolux, aber noch das "alte" Modell mit den negativ Federn.

Nun ist es bei mir so, dass ich im ersten viertel sehr schnell viel Federweg verbrauche. Beim restlichen Federweg geht sprichwörtlich kaum was.

Die Gabel ist auf 160mm getravelt und mit 85 kilo Fahrergewicht derzeit mit 70psi. Mit 80 - 95 ging noch weniger, war aber im ersten viertel super. Danach bocksteiff...

High Speed ist auf 1
Low Speed auf 5

Hat jemand Tipps?


----------



## philipp7586 (1. April 2021)

ettan schrieb:


> Ich habe ebenfalls eine Durolux, aber noch das "alte" Modell mit den negativ Federn.
> 
> Nun ist es bei mir so, dass ich im ersten viertel sehr schnell viel Federweg verbrauche. Beim restlichen Federweg geht sprichwörtlich kaum was.
> 
> ...


Versuche es mal wie folgt.
Alle Tokens raus und beide Druckstufen komplett offen. Also komplett bei null anfangen.
Dann erstmal nur mit dem Luftdruck spielen. Meine Gabel (SF21) reagiert recht stark auf kleinste Veränderungen des Drucks (2-3 psi sind deutlich spürbar).

Einfach mal die vorgefertigten Gedanken andere, dass man ne Gabel mit der und der Einstellung fahren muss beiseite lassen und selbst auf einer dir bekannten und oft gefahrenen Strecke das Setup rausfahren.


----------



## ettan (1. April 2021)

Danke, die Tokens hab ich total vergessen... ! 

Leider habe ich keine Zuhause, je nachdem wie viele verbaut sind.
Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle, bei den üblichen Verdächtigen online Shops sinds entweder nicht lieferbar oder im Sortiment...


----------



## drumtim85 (1. April 2021)

Bei dem Druck ist die originale Negativfeder zu stark. Mit der weichen Negativfeder wird es besser.


----------



## Hodenschmerz (30. April 2021)

Ich bin von der Fox 36 fit2 170mm auf die Durolux umgestiegen.
Fahre die Durolux auch mit 170mm und bin von ihr sehr begeistert.. Grösster für mich spürbarer Unterschied ist dass sich die Gabel Spurtreuer fahren lässt. Vermutlich ist die ist wesentlich steifer.
Sie ist ein wenig lauter als eine Fox, dieses Schmatz-/Schlürfgeräusch gefällt mir persönlich aber sehr.
Knacken wie Fox/RS tut Sie bis anhin nicht. Hoffe das bleibt auch so.

Ich fahre Sie bei 75kg mit 62psi und 3 Token.
Von offen:
LSR 12
HSR 2
LSC 2
HSC 1

Die Gabel war nach dem Kauf einmal auf Garantie bei Suntour, weil sie nach ca 15 Stunden nur noch 125mm von den 170mm freigegeben hatte. 
Heraus kam, dass die Gabel vom Umbau auf 170mm zuviel Öl in den Standrohren hatte und dies zur Blockade für die restlichen 45mm geführt habe.

In diesem Zusammenhang: Ist jemand im Besitz der Service manuals für die EQ21?

Bis jetzt alles gut, ich hoffe das bleibt so, denn von der Performance her überzeugt mich die Gabel zu 100%


----------



## philipp7586 (2. Mai 2021)

Hodenschmerz schrieb:


> Ich bin von der Fox 36 fit2 170mm auf die Durolux umgestiegen.
> Fahre die Durolux auch mit 170mm und bin von ihr sehr begeistert.. Grösster für mich spürbarer Unterschied ist dass sich die Gabel Spurtreuer fahren lässt. Vermutlich ist die ist wesentlich steifer.
> Sie ist ein wenig lauter als eine Fox, dieses Schmatz-/Schlürfgeräusch gefällt mir persönlich aber sehr.
> Knacken wie Fox/RS tut Sie bis anhin nicht. Hoffe das bleibt auch so.
> ...


Warum war denn überhaupt Öl in den Standrohren? 

Und: Hat der Ölstand im Standrohr dann praktisch als "Anschlag" fungiert?


----------



## Seebl (2. Mai 2021)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Warum war denn überhaupt Öl in den Standrohren?
> 
> Und: Hat der Ölstand im Standrohr dann praktisch als "Anschlag" fungiert?


Das passiert, wenn du auf der Kartuschenseite mehr als nur minimal Schmieröl einfüllst. Die Kartusche zieht es dann und ist überfüllt mit zu dickem Öl. Abhilfe schafft eine andere Dichtung zwischen Schaft und Kartusche. Der originale X-Ring hat damit seine Probleme. Oder man nimmt "nur" Fett, was auch sehr gut funktioniert.

Ist bei den Suntour aber schon seit einer halben Ewigkeit so und trotzdem machen es die Leute immer noch...


----------



## Hodenschmerz (2. Mai 2021)

Seebl schrieb:


> Das passiert, wenn du auf der Kartuschenseite mehr als nur minimal Schmieröl einfüllst. Die Kartusche zieht es dann und ist überfüllt mit zu dickem Öl. Abhilfe schafft eine andere Dichtung zwischen Schaft und Kartusche. Der originale X-Ring hat damit seine Probleme. Oder man nimmt "nur" Fett, was auch sehr gut funktioniert.
> 
> Ist bei den Suntour aber schon seit einer halben Ewigkeit so und trotzdem machen es die Leute immer noch...


Genau so wurde es mir auch erklärt.  
Suntour weiss das und nimmts Schulterzuckend zur Kenntnis. m.M. ein Konstruktionsfehler. 
Mir hat man nun empfohlen, nicht mehr als 2ml pro Seite ein zu füllen und alle 25h (!) einen kleinen Service zu machen (oder für teuer Geld machen zu lassen) .

Zwischenschmieren über die Ports erübrigt sich dann ja auch....Hast du infos zu dieser "anderen" Dichtung anstelle des X-Ringes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seebl (2. Mai 2021)

Hodenschmerz schrieb:


> Zwischenschmieren über die Ports erübrigt sich dann ja auch....Hast du infos zu dieser "anderen" Dichtung anstelle des X-Ringes?



Die Idee habe ich hier her:




__





						Durolux R2C2 Kartuschen-Service/IFP-Tiefe/Zugstufenklappern
					

Servus,  nach knapp einem halben Jahr hat die Gabel stetig immer mehr angefangen zu klappern, vorallem hörbar bei vielen kleinen Schlägen. Serviceintervalle wurden von mir eingehalten und ausgeführt. Somit hatte die Gabel z.B. auch schon einen Ölwechsel in der Kartusche hinter sich. Es gab neben...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Passen soll wohl ein Nutring mit den Abmessungen 10,0x15,0x3,0, sollten die Abmessungen gleich geblieben sein beim neuesten Modell. Finde ich aber aktuell nicht mehr bei IR-Dichtungstechnik im Shop. Kannst aber auch mal beim User nachfragen, vielleicht hat er noch welche.

Alles ohne Gewähr, aber erfolgsversprechend, falls alles passt. Zumindest haben die Charger-Kartuschen von RS eine solche Dichtung.
Ich habe damals auch keinen passenden für meine Auron gefunden (die hat einen 8mm Schaft). Ich frage aber mal bei IR an, ob es da trotzdem was passendes gibt, den X-Ring habe ich damals ohne Probleme bekommen.


----------



## philipp7586 (17. Juni 2021)

Nach einigen Tagen im Vinschgau exzessiv Radfahren:

Heute habe ich den kleinen Service an der Gabel gemacht. Sprich LowerLeg runter, Abstreifer raus, geputzt, neu gefettet und die in Öl getränkten Abstreifer wieder rein. Ne Sache von 15 Minuten und die Gabel ist wie neu.

Ein Traum.


----------



## Gerrit (24. Juni 2021)

Gerade habe ich eine nagelneue Durolux R2C2 EQ aus dem Karton gezogen. Beim Einfedern "rumpelt" die Gabel irgendwie im Inneren. Wenn man die Gabel langsam komprimiert, merkt man das auch, beim schnelleren Einfedern hört man es nur noch. 
Soll das normal sein?


----------



## philipp7586 (24. Juni 2021)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Gerade habe ich eine nagelneue Durolux R2C2 EQ aus dem Karton gezogen. Beim Einfedern "rumpelt" die Gabel irgendwie im Inneren. Wenn man die Gabel langsam komprimiert, merkt man das auch, beim schnelleren Einfedern hört man es nur noch.
> Soll das normal sein?


Also rumpeln sollte sie glaube ich nicht. Meine tut das auf jeden Fall nicht. Mal mit sehr wenig Luft drin mehrere Male durchgefedert und alle Versteller komplett offen? 
Wenn da ruhe ist, nach und nach mit immer mehr LSC federn. Wenn das Geräusch dann wieder kommt, weißt du zumindest woran es liegt. 
Hier erreichst du jemanden:
*SR SUNTOUR Technical Service Center*
Max-Planck-Str. 4
97526 Sennfeld
Germany
Tel: +49 (0)9721 473 4896
Fax: +49 (0)9721 473 4897
Email: [email protected]

*SR SUNTOUR EUROPE GmbH* (European headquarter)
Sales, Customer Support and Technical Services
Riedstrasse 31
83627 Warngau
Germany 
Tel: +49 (0)8021 50793-0
Fax: +49 (0)8021 50793-29
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Gerrit (24. Juni 2021)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Also rumpeln sollte sie glaube ich nicht. Meine tut das auf jeden Fall nicht. Mal mit sehr wenig Luft drin mehrere Male durchgefedert und alle Versteller komplett offen?
> Wenn da ruhe ist, nach und nach mit immer mehr LSC federn. Wenn das Geräusch dann wieder kommt, weißt du zumindest woran es liegt.
> Hier erreichst du jemanden:
> *SR SUNTOUR Technical Service Center*
> ...


Danke für deine Antwort.

Genau so habe ich es gemacht - wenig Luft und Dämpfung komplett offen. Ändert leider nichts.

Ich habe auch den Eindruck, als würde das Verstellen der LSC rein gar nichts bringen. Auf jeden bemerke ich (ohne die Gabel eingebaut zu haben) keinen Unterschied im Widerstand beim einfedern.


----------



## philipp7586 (25. Juni 2021)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Genau so habe ich es gemacht - wenig Luft und Dämpfung komplett offen. Ändert leider nichts.
> 
> Ich habe auch den Eindruck, als würde das Verstellen der LSC rein gar nichts bringen. Auf jeden bemerke ich (ohne die Gabel eingebaut zu haben) keinen Unterschied im Widerstand beim einfedern.


Die LSC ist tatsächlich ziemlich leicht gedämpft. Weit weg von zB Fox. Im Fahrbetrieb dann aber spürbar.


----------



## Gerrit (25. Juni 2021)

So, der technische Support war sogar erreichbar und sehr nett, das war schonmal gut. Man tippt auf stick-slip, wobei ich aber denke, dass man das bei eher langsamen Bewegungen spüren würde. 
Egal - wird dann eingebaut und gefahren...


----------



## philipp7586 (25. Juni 2021)

Gerrit schrieb:


> So, der technische Support war sogar erreichbar und sehr nett, das war schonmal gut. Man tippt auf stick-slip, wobei ich aber denke, dass man das bei eher langsamen Bewegungen spüren würde.
> Egal - wird dann eingebaut und gefahren...


Wenn dir das nicht zu aufwendig ist:

einfach mal die lower legs abnehmen und die Kartusche durchbewegen. Dann merkst du wohl recht schnell, ob der Dämpfer was hat oder nicht.
Luft kann dabei drin bleiben. Einfach unten die beiden Schrauben lösen und abziehen. Ist kein Öl drin, also alles easy.


----------



## Gerrit (30. Juni 2021)

So, hatte die lowers runter. Wenn ich die Kolbenstange der Dämpfung bewege, geht das smooth. Luftseite ebenso. Eine Seite Casting auch alles glatt, andere ebenso. Alles wieder montiert - Geräusch wieder da. Als wenn man eine Stahlfeder Gabel komprimiert und die Feder irgendwo schrabbelt. Sehr merkwürdig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (4. Juli 2021)

So, Gabel eingebaut, fühlt sich erstmal ziemlich "weich" an. LSC habe ich fast ganz zu, HSC auf 3 dann geht es ganz gut. Insgesamt ist die Druckstufe wohl sehr weich abgestimmt. 
Dieses "Stick-slip" Geräusch tritt nicht mehr auf, aber ein ziemlich lautes Schlürfen in der Zugstufe - soll ja normal sein. 

Richtig klasse finde ich die Verarbeitungsqualität, Hut ab! Der Fender ist auch sehr cool. 

Ja, ich denke, wir könnten Freunde werden


----------



## Gerrit (8. Juli 2021)

So, die erste Runde ist gedreht. Leider habe ich keinen 1:1 Vergleich, da ich von einem 27,5" Bike mit MST getunter 150mm Pike mit Debonair Kammer auf ein 29er mit der Durolux (160mm) umgestiegen bin. Von daher weiß ich also nicht, in wiefern auch die größeren Räder dafür verantwortlich sind, dass die neue Kiste so dermaßen ruhig auf dem Trail liegt, aber was die Gabel wegschnuppert, ist sehr beeindruckend. 
LSC habe ich fast zu, HSC auf 2, HSR offen, LSR "so, dass es passt", knapp 80PSI für 80kg Fahrergewicht.

Was mir so gar nicht gefällt ist die offenbar bereits mit den drei Spacern sehr progressive Kennlinie. Wenn man über einen Stein fährt, federt die Gabel gefühlt zu leicht ein,  geht es sehr schnell in die Progression und es fühlt sich an, als wenn man gegen eine Wand fährt. Also fliegen die Spacer erstmal raus, denke ich.

Das Geräusch der Zugstufendämpfung nervt schon arg, mal sehen, ob ich mich dran gewöhne. Immerhin gibt es auf diese Weise eine akustische Rückmeldung vom Untergrund, wenn die haptische schon weitgehend ausbleibt


----------



## philipp7586 (8. Juli 2021)

Na das hört sich doch grunsätzlich ganz gut an.
Wahrschienlich ist es ein Zusammenspiel von 29er und neuer Gabel. Wie auch immer, hauptsache es macht Spaß.

Ich fahre mittlerweile mit 4 Spacern und bin sehr glücklich damit. 0,5-1cm Rettungsfederweg bleiben meist über und das ist auch gut so. 
Ich habe die Gabel aber auch an den Hinterbau meines Rades angepasst, welches ab SAG Punkt 40% Progression hat. Harmoniert hervorragend und fährt sich dementsprechend ohne Überrraschungen.


----------



## Gerrit (8. Juli 2021)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch grunsätzlich ganz gut an.
> Wahrschienlich ist es ein Zusammenspiel von 29er und neuer Gabel. Wie auch immer, hauptsache es macht Spaß.
> 
> Ich fahre mittlerweile mit 4 Spacern und bin sehr glücklich damit. 0,5-1cm Rettungsfederweg bleiben meist über und das ist auch gut so.
> Ich habe die Gabel aber auch an den Hinterbau meines Rades angepasst, welches ab SAG Punkt 40% Progression hat. Harmoniert hervorragend und fährt sich dementsprechend ohne Überrraschungen.


Ich habe es gerade mal schnell ausprobiert. Meine Hoffnung war, der "bauchigen" Charakteristik durch entfernen der Spacer entgegen wirken zu können. Wenn man sich die Federkennlinien von Suntour ansieht, ist das auch naheliegend. 
Bei 80Psi habe ich ca 26mm Sag gemessen, egal, ob mit, oder ohne Spacer. Heißt, in dem Bereich haben die Spacer anscheinend wenig Einfluss. Hänge ich mich dann auf den Lenker, federt sie mit 3 Spacern 55mm ein, oder Spacer 68.
Die Lösung wird also auch für mich "mehr Spacer" heißen. 

Insgesamt denke ich jedoch, dass die Volumenverhältnisse der Luftkammer nicht wirklich gut gewählt sind.


----------



## philipp7586 (8. Juli 2021)

Wenn die Gabel für dein Gefühl zu viel Progression hat verstehe ich den Ansatz mit mehr Spacern nicht.  
Ich an deiner Stelle würde weniger Luftdruck und weniger Spacer probieren. Falls die Gabel dann bei schnellen Schlägen "zu viel" Federweg nutzt, etwas mehr HSC. 

Insgesamt brilliert die Gabel, so meine Erfahrung, so richtig, wenn es Extrem schnell und verbockt wird. 
Dann passt die Kennlinie hervorragend.


----------



## Gerrit (8. Juli 2021)

Sieh dir die Kennlinien an. Die Progression beginnt sehr früh und ab 50mm ist die Kennlinie mit Spacern weniger progressiv (gekrümmt) als ohne. 
Ich werde mal den Hohlraum in den Spacern (wer denkt sich eigentlich sowas aus...) mit geschlossenzelligem PE Schaum füllen. Dann schauen wir mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seebl (8. Juli 2021)

Du argumentierst gerade nicht wirklich mit einer Skalalosen Darstellung zu Darstellungszwecken?!   

Spacer merkst du kaum bis gar nicht zur Endprogression. Mach dich Mal frei von einem festen Sag, mach so viel Luftdruck rein, dass Anfang und Mitte stimmen und zu guter Letzt Tokens. Dann Druckstufe. Alles andere führt zu nichts, wie man sieht.


----------



## Gerrit (8. Juli 2021)

Seebl schrieb:


> Du argumentierst gerade nicht wirklich mit einer Skalalosen Darstellung zu Darstellungszwecken?!
> 
> Spacer merkst du kaum bis gar nicht zur Endprogression. Mach dich Mal frei von einem festen Sag, mach so viel Luftdruck rein, dass Anfang und Mitte stimmen und zu guter Letzt Tokens. Dann Druckstufe. Alles andere führt zu nichts, wie man sieht.


Um die Charakteristiken zweier Kurven qualitativ zu vergleichen, braucht man keine Skala


----------



## Seebl (8. Juli 2021)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Um die Charakteristiken zweier Kurven qualitativ zu vergleichen, braucht man keine Skala


Na dann mach du Mal. Vielleicht kommst du ja auch über deinen sehr speziellen Weg zu einem Zustand deiner Zufriedenheit.


----------



## Deleted 556995 (12. Juli 2021)

Hallo an alle! 

Mich würde interessieren, wie ihr eure Durolux bezogen habt. Im Netz, beim Händler oder in einem Servicecenter bestellt? Welchen Shop könnt ihr empfehlen? Suntour selbst unterhält ja leider keinen Shop in Deutschland und man wird auf der Website immer zum Shop für Nordamerika weitergeleitet, was natürlich gepfefferte Versandkosten und entsprechende Lieferzeiten mit sich bringt...


----------



## Gerrit (12. Juli 2021)

BenTheSwabian schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, wie ihr eure Durolux bezogen habt. Im Netz, beim Händler oder in einem Servicecenter bestellt? Welchen Shop könnt ihr empfehlen? Suntour selbst unterhält ja leider keinen Shop in Deutschland und man wird auf der Website immer zum Shop für Nordamerika weitergeleitet, was natürlich gepfefferte Versandkosten und entsprechende Lieferzeiten mit sich bringt...


Ja, das ist ätzend. Wollte neulich auch einen 150mm Airshaft haben - liegt am Lager, wird aber "aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen" nicht an Endkunden verkauft. 

Die Gabel selbst habe ich bei Bike24 gekauft, da war der Lagerbestand genau 1...


----------



## philipp7586 (12. Juli 2021)

BenTheSwabian schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, wie ihr eure Durolux bezogen habt. Im Netz, beim Händler oder in einem Servicecenter bestellt? Welchen Shop könnt ihr empfehlen? Suntour selbst unterhält ja leider keinen Shop in Deutschland und man wird auf der Website immer zum Shop für Nordamerika weitergeleitet, was natürlich gepfefferte Versandkosten und entsprechende Lieferzeiten mit sich bringt...


Geh zu einem Händler. Die meisten sind Kunde bei Wiener Bike Parts. Dies ist der ofiizielle Vertrieb in DE. Preislich kein Unterschied zu Online-Händlern.


----------



## Gerrit (14. Juli 2021)

Seebl schrieb:


> Na dann mach du Mal. Vielleicht kommst du ja auch über deinen sehr speziellen Weg zu einem Zustand deiner Zufriedenheit.



Auf meinem sehr speziellen Weg zu einem Zustand meiner Zufriedenheit habe ich aus der im Manual publizierten Tabelle Kennlinien erzeugt und diese mit einem Offset versehen, so dass sie sich bei einem Federweg von 50mm schneiden.



Seebl schrieb:


> Du argumentierst gerade nicht wirklich mit einer Skalalosen Darstellung zu Darstellungszwecken?!
> 
> Spacer merkst du kaum bis gar nicht zur Endprogression. Mach dich Mal frei von einem festen Sag, mach so viel Luftdruck rein, dass Anfang und Mitte stimmen und zu guter Letzt Tokens. Dann Druckstufe. Alles andere führt zu nichts, wie man sieht.


Und sogar Skalen gibt es, und sogar Sagignoranten sollten aus den Kennlinen erlesen können, dass Spacer sich durchaus nicht nur in der "Endprogression" (was für ein Wort) bemerkbar machen.

Zum Rest des Geschreibsels sage ich mal nix...


----------



## Seebl (14. Juli 2021)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Auf meinem sehr speziellen Weg zu einem Zustand meiner Zufriedenheit habe ich aus der im Manual publizierten Tabelle Kennlinien erzeugt und diese mit einem Offset versehen, so dass sie sich bei einem Federweg von 50mm schneiden.
> 
> 
> Und sogar Skalen gibt es, und sogar Sagignoranten sollten aus den Kennlinen erlesen können, dass Spacer sich durchaus nicht nur in der "Endprogression" (was für ein Wort) bemerkbar machen.
> ...


Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, woher deine Polemik und dein skalischer Frontalangriff rührt. Darüber hinaus hast du nicht bzw. wolltest nicht verstehen, was ich geschrieben habe. Das entbehrt sich schon jedweder Diskussion mit dir.
Weiterhin würde es mich freuen, dass du mit deinen Ansätzen eine toll funktionierende Gabel erreichst. Ganz ohne Polemik.


----------



## Gerrit (14. Juli 2021)

Seebl schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, woher deine Polemik und dein skalischer Frontalangriff rührt. Darüber hinaus hast du nicht bzw. wolltest nicht verstehen, was ich geschrieben habe. Das entbehrt sich schon jedweder Diskussion mit dir.
> Weiterhin würde es mich freuen, dass du mit deinen Ansätzen eine toll funktionierende Gabel erreichst. Ganz ohne Polemik.


Uiii..."Frontalangriff"...nein... Das war eher mit einem Augenzwinkern gemeint, gar so ernst sollte man Internetforen nicht nehmen. Es ist ja manchmal auch nicht so ganz einfach zu beurteilen, was das jeweilige Gegenüber zu verstehen in der Lage ist


----------



## Gerrit (1. September 2021)

So, meine Gabel wird demnächst eingeschickt. Ich tippe, dass die Standrohr- / Tauchrohreinheiten nicht zueinander laufen bzw. gegeneinander verspannt sind. 
Wenn ich die Gabel frisch schmiere, geht sie absolut sahnemäßig (80kg ohne Klamotten, 80PSI, 3 große und drei kleine Spacer, HSR 2, HSC 2, LSC 8, LSR 12).
Nach 2h fahren weist die Gabel dann jedoch eine deutlich erhöhte Reibung auf - sie steckt dann regelrecht fest. 
Ich habe mittlerweile alles durch - Slickoleum, Fox Gold 20WT, Bettbahnöl, Motoröl. Am besten läuft sie mit Slickoleum + Fox Gold, das ist schon der Hammer. Wäre nur schön, wenn sie das nicht nur für 2h tun würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drumtim85 (1. September 2021)

Wie stark spannst du denn die Steckachse vor? Versuch sich mal relativ "locker" vorzuspannen. So dass der Spannhebel nur noch einen leichten Widerstand hat beim öffnen. Darüber kann man die Leichtgängigkeit der Suntour-Gabeln stark beeinflussen.


----------



## Gerrit (1. September 2021)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Wie stark spannst du denn die Steckachse vor? Versuch sich mal relativ "locker" vorzuspannen. So dass der Spannhebel nur noch einen leichten Widerstand hat beim öffnen. Darüber kann man die Leichtgängigkeit der Suntour-Gabeln stark beeinflussen.


Die Vorspannkraft der Steckachse darf absolut gar keinen Einfluss auf das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel haben. Das wäre ja richtig übel...

Edit: Eben mal ausprobiert, da ändert sich nichts.


----------



## drumtim85 (1. September 2021)

Bei mir schon. 

Und selbstverständlich hat es Einfluss. Deshalb hat fox ja auch das neue System mit der Gewindehülse eingeführt.


----------



## Gerrit (1. September 2021)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Bei mir schon.
> 
> Und selbstverständlich hat es Einfluss. Deshalb hat fox ja auch das neue System mit der Gewindehülse eingeführt.


Das hieße ja, dass man mit dem Spannen der Steckachse die Standrohreinheit verspannen würde. Wie soll das passieren? Könntest du das beschreiben? 

Nach meinem Verständnis erzeugt der Spannexzenter eine Zugkraft, welche sich über die Gabelfäuste auf der Achse der Nabe abstützt. Diese Spannkraft trägt über die sich aus dem Durchmesser der Hülsenauflage ergebende Hebelkraft einen wesentlichen Anteil zur Torsionssteifigkeit bei. 
Wenn man nun die Achse nur lau vorspannt, kann die Nabe entsprechend zwischen den Klemmfäusten arbeiten - das kann ja nun nicht gewollt sein.


----------



## drumtim85 (2. September 2021)

Geringere Torsionssteifigkeit konnte ich nicht feststellen mit geringerer Vorspannung. Die 36er Standrohre bei der durolux haben da sicher mehr Einfluss. 

Genau so ist es wie du sagst. Mit zu viel Vorspannung wird das casting so verspannt dass es nicht mehr optimal mit den Standrohren fluchtet. 

Die Steckachse muss halt verschlossen sein und dafür sorgen dass das Rad nicht raus fällt.


----------



## Gerrit (2. September 2021)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es wie du sagst. Mit zu viel Vorspannung wird das casting so verspannt dass es nicht mehr optimal mit den Standrohren fluchtet.


Das würde aber heißen, dass Suntour ein Qualitätsproblem hat oder die Nabe nicht maßhaltig ist. Wenn das nämlich gegeben wäre, könnte sich da nichts verspannen, da sich die Gabelfäuste ja auf den Distanzhülsen der Nabe abstützen.

Weder an meiner Pike noch an einer Fox 34 kann ich den Effekt nachstellen. Bei der Durolux werde ich das mal mit ner Waage prüfen. Müsste ja messbar sein.


----------



## Gerrit (2. September 2021)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Weder an meiner Pike noch an einer Fox 34 kann ich den Effekt nachstellen. Bei der Durolux werde ich das mal mit ner Waage prüfen. Müsste ja messbar sein.


Gesagt, getan: Hinterrad auf eine Treppe gestellt, so dass die Gabel senkrecht auf der 15kg Küchenwasge steht. Dämpfung komplett aufgedreht, Luft abgelassen. Dann die Gabel komprimiert, bis sie sich bewegt. Natürlich ist das jetzt keine präzise Messung, aber die Gabel hat immer bei 6 - 7kg angefangen, sich zu bewegen, egal, wie fest oder lose die Steckachse ist.


----------



## Gerrit (5. September 2021)

Ich bin die Gabel nun versuchsweise mit 150mm Federweg gefahren. Bereits beim Einbau des Airshafts fiel mir auf, dass der Sealhead des 150er Air Shafts leichter lief, als der des 160er. 
Nun gefiel mir das Bike mit 160mm vorne jedoch besser und als ich den 160er Shaft aus der Packung nahm, klebte der Sealhead regelrecht fest. Auch läuft der irgendwie recht rau auf der Kolbenstange, als wenn der Schmierfilm abreißen würde. 

Nun habe ich den Sealhead des 150er Shafts auf die 160er Kolbenstange gebaut und werde das mal ausprobieren, in der Hand läuft der neue Sealhead schonmal auf der 160er Kolbenstange genauso gut, wie auf der 150er. 

Die beiden Sealheads unterscheiden sich äußerlich dadurch, dass der "schwergängige" einen Kupferring zwischen den Hälften hat, der andere jedoch nicht. Weiß da jemand was drüber?


----------



## Gerrit (15. September 2021)

Mittlerweile bin ich ca 10h mit dem neuen Sealhead gefahren und das Ansprechverhalten ist weiterhin erste Sahne. 

Im Nachhinein betrachtet passt auch alles zueinander - die Geräuschentwicklung im Neuzustand und das komische Ansprechverhalten (erst passierte nix, dann sackte sie ein) kamen offensichtlich vom Sealhead. Ich werde das Teil bei Gelegenheit mal auseinander nehmen. 

Aber erstmal freue ich mich über eine jetzt wirklich hervorragend funktionierende Gabel 👌


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hodenschmerz (15. September 2021)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich ca 10h mit dem neuen Sealhead gefahren und das Ansprechverhalten ist weiterhin erste Sahne.
> 
> Im Nachhinein betrachtet passt auch alles zueinander - die Geräuschentwicklung im Neuzustand und das komische Ansprechverhalten (erst passierte nix, dann sackte sie ein) kamen offensichtlich vom Sealhead. Ich werde das Teil bei Gelegenheit mal auseinander nehmen.
> 
> Aber erstmal freue ich mich über eine jetzt wirklich hervorragend funktionierende Gabel 👌


Ich wünsch Dir weiterhin eine gut funktionierende Forke. Danke fürs teilen Deiner erkenntnisse!
Was wohl Suntour zu den unterschiedlichen Sealheads meint?


----------



## Gerrit (15. September 2021)

Hodenschmerz schrieb:


> Was wohl Suntour zu den unterschiedlichen Sealheads meint?


Tja, leider scheint hier wohl niemand von denen mitzulesen, also habe ich es denen per Mail geschrieben. Mal schauen, ob sich jemand darauf meldet. 

Das Fehlerbild ist wirklich saublöd und ich konnte mir da echt keinen Reim drauf machen - auch weil das Verhalten so inkonsistent war. 
Wenn man den Sealhead von Hand über die Kolbenstange schiebt, fällt erstmal das relativ hohe Losbrechmoment auf. Bewegt man den dann zügiger, entstehen Vibrationen und auch Geräusche - trotz üppiger Schmierung. 

Mit dem neuen Sealhead ist die Gabel viel leiser - das muss ganz schön gerappelt haben. Schleifspuren oder ähnliches sieht man an der Kolbenstange allerdings glücklicherweise nicht.


----------



## Michi82 (25. September 2021)

Hi, kann jemand sagen wie die Steifigkeit der Gabel ist evtl zur Lyrik ? Aktuell suche  ich ein Ersatz und die durolux eq hat mein Interesse geweckt. Vllt kann ja jemand generell sagen wie die Gabel läuft. Die paar Test habe ich gelesen, aber über User Erfahrung, welche die Gabel fahren würde ich mich freuen. 

Gruß 
Micha


----------



## philipp7586 (25. September 2021)

Michi82 schrieb:


> Hi, kann jemand sagen wie die Steifigkeit der Gabel ist evtl zur Lyrik ? Aktuell suche  ich ein Ersatz und die durolux eq hat mein Interesse geweckt. Vllt kann ja jemand generell sagen wie die Gabel läuft. Die paar Test habe ich gelesen, aber über User Erfahrung, welche die Gabel fahren würde ich mich freuen.
> 
> Gruß
> Micha


Ich kann dir nur Erfahrung bieten. War nun zwei Wochen in gröbsten Geläuf in Val di Fassa, Finale und Molini unterwegs und bin nach wie vor begeistert. Die Gabel kommt aber meiner Meinung nach aber auch erst dort so richtig in Fahrt und dämpft schnelle große und harte Schläge sensationell weg. An der Steifigkeit habe ich nichts auszusetzen. Fuhr vorher eine 36er.

Fazit: keine Sänfte, super Dämpfung, einfacher Service, unauffällig gut.


----------



## Michi82 (25. September 2021)

Danke Dir,
nach solchen Erfahrungen habe ich gesucht.  Trifft auf das zu was ich mag. Keine Sänfte, gutes  Feedback von der Gabel ( das schließe ich aus deiner Beschreibung )


----------



## Hodenschmerz (27. September 2021)

Michi82 schrieb:


> Hi, kann jemand sagen wie die Steifigkeit der Gabel ist evtl zur Lyrik ? Aktuell suche  ich ein Ersatz und die durolux eq hat mein Interesse geweckt. Vllt kann ja jemand generell sagen wie die Gabel läuft. Die paar Test habe ich gelesen, aber über User Erfahrung, welche die Gabel fahren würde ich mich freuen.


Ich fahre die Gabel nun 6 Monate. ich meine dass sie steifer/Spurtreuer ist als Lyrik und 36er Fox , was ich in der Lenkpräzision spüre. Sie knackt nicht, ist einfach abzustimmen, hat keinen spürbaren Endanschlag und ist im Endbereich (letzte 10mm) sehr progressiv.
Die Gabel hat eine andere Geräuschkulisse als Lyrik und Fox. Die Dämpfung "schlürft" lauter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi82 (27. September 2021)

Hodenschmerz schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Gabel nun 6 Monate. ich meine dass sie steifer/Spurtreuer ist als Lyrik und 36er Fox , was ich in der Lenkpräzision spüre. Sie knackt nicht, ist einfach abzustimmen, hat keinen spürbaren Endanschlag und ist im Endbereich (letzte 10mm) sehr progressiv.
> Die Gabel hat eine andere Geräuschkulisse als Lyrik und Fox. Die Dämpfung "schlürft" lauter.


Danke für dein Feedback. Hab mir gestern eine bestellt, da der Preis doch sehr verlockend war.
Bin gespannt ob Sie meine aktuelle Gabel ersetzen kann.  Schlürfgeräusche stören mich nicht macht mein Rebound auch


----------



## B1H4 (1. Dezember 2021)

Kurze Frage in die Runde.
In einem älteren Test wird behauptet der Federweg wäre über Spacer einzustellen. 
Hier wird von einer kaum zu bekommenden Airshaft gesprochen.

Warum die Frage?
Ich baue mir gerade ein Onone Hello Dave auf und achte da auf Gleichteile zu meinem Nicolai G1.
Da ich keine zweite FOX38 kaufen möchte, sollte die Suntour auf 170mm zu traveln sein, dann kann ich im Bedarfsfall einfach mal tauschen.


----------



## Gerrit (1. Dezember 2021)

B1H4 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde.
> In einem älteren Test wird behauptet der Federweg wäre über Spacer einzustellen.
> Hier wird von einer kaum zu bekommenden Airshaft gesprochen.
> 
> ...


Die älteren Durolux verwenden eine Stahlfeder als Negativfeder. Diese sind tatsächlich über Spacer zu traveln. 

Die neueren Gabeln mit der "EQ" Luftkammer haben eine Luftkammer als Negativfeder und können somit nur durch Tausch des Airshafts im Federweg verändert werden.


----------



## B1H4 (1. Dezember 2021)

OK, danke für die Info. 
Nun gut, das ist im ersten Anlauf auch nicht wirklich ein Problem. (oder eben ein Luxusproblem)

So schick wie ich meine FOX Performance Elite auch finde. Das Ding ist halt sackteuer. 

Gibt es für die SunTour ein System ähnlich der AWK?
Das habe ich bei meiner FOX38 nachgerüstet und finde das System total genial. 
Oder einen Nachrüstsatz für Stahlfedern?

Mir sind auf der Suche bei üblichen Verdächtigen leider keine Produkte aufgefallen.

LG Stefan



Gerrit schrieb:


> Die älteren Durolux verwenden eine Stahlfeder als Negativfeder. Diese sind tatsächlich über Spacer zu traveln.
> 
> Die neueren Gabeln mit der "EQ" Luftkammer haben eine Luftkammer als Negativfeder und können somit nur durch Tausch des Airshafts im Federweg verändert werden.


----------



## Gerrit (1. Dezember 2021)

AWK hätte ich auch gerne, in Sachen Tuning sitzt man mit der Durolux jedoch auf dem Trocknen.


----------



## Michi82 (1. Dezember 2021)

Gerrit schrieb:


> AWK hätte ich auch gerne, in Sachen Tuning sitzt man mit der Durolux jedoch auf dem Trocknen.


Meinste jetzt nur Luftseitig ? Weil auf der Druckseite sollte es doch für ein Tuner möglich sein über die Shims eine Anpassung an der Druck-sowie Zugstufe zu machen. Was ich mehr vermisse ist ein Angebot für die Staubabstreifer von Drittanbieter wie RacingBros, SKF usw.oder passen die Staubabstreifer einer Fox 36 ?


----------



## B1H4 (1. Dezember 2021)

Wenn man den Testen glauben darf ist der Einstellbereich groß genug, dass da ein Tuning nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Gerrit (1. Dezember 2021)

Michi82 schrieb:


> Meinste jetzt nur Luftseitig ?



Ja, die Frage war nach der AWK.


----------



## Michi82 (1. Dezember 2021)

Hatte sich für mich allgemein angehört mit den "nicht"  vorhandenen Tuningmoeglichkeiten für die Durolux.


----------



## Gerrit (1. Dezember 2021)

Michi82 schrieb:


> Hatte sich für mich allgemein angehört mit den "nicht"  vorhandenen Tuningmoeglichkeiten für die Durolux.


 AWK wäre nur eine "Spielerei", die ich gerne mal probieren würde - ehrlicherweise muss ich sagen, dass die Durolux (ich habe die R2C2) so gut geht, dass ich sie nicht in Verlegenheit bringen kann.
Mir fehlt an dieser Stelle der Vergleich zu ähnlichen Gabeln, aber zu meiner Pike mit MST Tuning und Debonair 2 ist die Durolux eine andere Welt. Das Ding bleibt im groben Gehacke so dermaßen cool, das ist schon fast frech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philipp7586 (1. Dezember 2021)

Soweit ich weiß macht Flatout Suspension Suntour und somit auch Tuning (Dämpfung). Wem die Einstellmöglichkeiten der Gabel nicht reichen, sollte dann auch fähig sein genau zu beschreiben, was einen stört.


----------



## Michi82 (1. Dezember 2021)

Gerrit schrieb:


> AWK wäre nur eine "Spielerei", die ich gerne mal probieren würde - ehrlicherweise muss ich sagen, dass die Durolux (ich habe die R2C2) so gut geht, dass ich sie nicht in Verlegenheit bringen kann.
> Mir fehlt an dieser Stelle der Vergleich zu ähnlichen Gabeln, aber zu meiner Pike mit MST Tuning und Debonair 2 ist die Durolux eine andere Welt. Das Ding bleibt im groben Gehacke so dermaßen cool, das ist schon fast frech.


Da Pflichte ich dir bei. Komme von der Lyrik RC2 mit mst Tuning und die war schon top. Die Durolux setzt mein Empfinden noch ein drauf.


----------



## B1H4 (1. Dezember 2021)

Ihr macht mir die Entscheidung gerade schwer.😄
Da ich von meiner FOX38 noch nen Smashpot Federumbausatz da habe, hatte ich mich schon auf die Lyrik Selekt eingeschossen. 
Kostet kaum mehr (20Euronen) als die SR und ich könnte wenn ich wollte den besseren Dämpfer nachrüsten.


Michi82 schrieb:


> Da Pflichte ich dir bei. Komme von der Lyrik RC2 mit mst Tuning und die war schon top. Die Durolux setzt mein Empfinden noch ein drauf.





Gerrit schrieb:


> AWK wäre nur eine "Spielerei", die ich gerne mal probieren würde - ehrlicherweise muss ich sagen, dass die Durolux (ich habe die R2C2) so gut geht, dass ich sie nicht in Verlegenheit bringen kann.
> Mir fehlt an dieser Stelle der Vergleich zu ähnlichen Gabeln, aber zu meiner Pike mit MST Tuning und Debonair 2 ist die Durolux eine andere Welt. Das Ding bleibt im groben Gehacke so dermaßen cool, das ist schon fast frech.


----------



## Gerrit (1. Dezember 2021)

B1H4 schrieb:


> Ihr macht mir die Entscheidung gerade schwer.😄
> Da ich von meiner FOX38 noch nen Smashpot Federumbausatz da habe, hatte ich mich schon auf die Lyrik Selekt eingeschossen.
> Kostet kaum mehr (20Euronen) als die SR und ich könnte wenn ich wollte den besseren Dämpfer nachrüsten.


Tröste dich, sowas kann man unter Luxusproblem verbuchen 🤣


----------



## B1H4 (1. Dezember 2021)

Wohl wahr!
Beim Nicolai habe ich mir mein Traumrad zusammengestellt. Ich habe nur den Rahmen von Nicolai geholt, den Rest so geholt. 
Hier siegt aber (hoffentlich) die Vernunft und ich bleibe bei preiswerten (im positiven, wortwörtlichem Sinne gemeint) Teilen. 
Aber auch wenn ich auf den Preis sehe, möchte ich am Ende das Gefühl haben, das Beste für mein Geld bekommen zu haben.


Gerrit schrieb:


> Tröste dich, sowas kann man unter Luxusproblem verbuchen 🤣


----------



## philipp7586 (30. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß zufällig jemand, welche Art von Schraube + O-Ring die Entlüftungsschrauben haben?
Ich finde keine Angabe dazu und weiß nicht, wie ich das messen soll .

Danke!


----------



## Gerrit (30. Dezember 2021)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> weiß zufällig jemand, welche Art von Schraube + O-Ring die Entlüftungsschrauben haben?
> Ich finde keine Angabe dazu und weiß nicht, wie ich das messen soll .
> ...


Das Gewinde ist metrisch M5, 5mm lang. Der Kopf hat einen Außendurchmesser von 6,9mm. Die Schraube hat einen Freistich für den O-Ring, insgesamt also kein Normteil, glaub ich... 

Du kannst, wenn die Original Schraube weg ist, eine M5 x 6mm mit irgendeinem 5mm O-Ring nehmen, das wird schon dicht werden. 

Bei Nubuk Bikes ist die Schraube mit 8,90€ gelistet 😳


----------



## philipp7586 (30. Dezember 2021)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Das Gewinde ist metrisch M5, 5mm lang. Der Kopf hat einen Außendurchmesser von 6,9mm. Die Schraube hat einen Freistich für den O-Ring, insgesamt also kein Normteil, glaub ich...
> 
> Du kannst, wenn die Original Schraube weg ist, eine M5 x 6mm mit irgendeinem 5mm O-Ring nehmen, das wird schon dicht werden.
> 
> Bei Nubuk Bikes ist die Schraube mit 8,90€ gelistet 😳


Danke dir!
Ich habe was anderes vor:





						Gabelentlüfter - Enduro4you
					






					www.enduro4you.de


----------



## Gerrit (30. Dezember 2021)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> Ich habe was anderes vor:
> 
> 
> ...


Nee, lass es. Die Dinger machen nur Ärger. Beim MX sind die nicht sehr beliebt, weil ständig undicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philipp7586 (30. Dezember 2021)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Nee, lass es. Die Dinger machen nur Ärger. Beim MX sind die nicht sehr beliebt, weil ständig undicht.


Was heißt undicht?
Ziehen die Luft? Viel Öl muss ja nicht in der Gabel gehalten werden.


----------



## Gerrit (30. Dezember 2021)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Was heißt undicht?
> Ziehen die Luft? Viel Öl muss ja nicht in der Gabel gehalten werden.


Ja, die ziehen Luft. Allerdings haben MX Gabeln ja sehr viel mehr Hub und Volumen, vielleicht ist das bei der Durolux gar kein Problem.

EDIT: Zieht deine Durolux denn Luft? Oder baut sie Unterdruck auf? 
Meine Pike hatte ab und zu mal Unterdruck im Casting, bei der Durolux hab ich das noch nicht bemerkt.


----------



## philipp7586 (30. Dezember 2021)

Gerrit schrieb:


> EDIT: Zieht deine Durolux denn Luft? Oder baut sie Unterdruck auf?


Nur bei vielen hochalpinen Runs. In DE hatte ich das noch nicht.


----------



## WissenBiker83 (11. Januar 2022)

Hallo, ich überlege eine Durolux sf21 r2c2 zu kaufen. Besteht die möglichkeit zum Traveln von 170mm auf 160mm ? Wenn ja was wird benötigt??


----------



## Gerrit (11. Januar 2022)

WissenBiker83 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich überlege eine Durolux sf21 r2c2 zu kaufen. Besteht die möglichkeit zum Traveln von 170mm auf 160mm ? Wenn ja was wird benötigt??


Geht, du brauchst einen neuen Airshaft.


----------



## WissenBiker83 (11. Januar 2022)

Super, hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Leider spuckt Google nichts passendes aus, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (11. Januar 2022)

WissenBiker83 schrieb:


> Super, hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Leider spuckt Google nichts passendes aus, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?











						Durolux 36 EQ Air Shaft Assembly
					

Precision CNC aluminum air piston Gold anodized low friction support shaft Quad ring main seal 4 travel lengths: 150/160/170/180 Q.S.P. plug and play installation Compatible on MY2020 Durolux 36 EQ boost




					www.srsuntour.us
				




Kannst du da direkt bestellen oder bei Suntour Deutschland nach der Teilenummer fragen und anschließend beim "Fachhandel" bestellen. Suntour Deutschland liefert leider nicht direkt.


----------



## Hodenschmerz (12. Januar 2022)

WissenBiker83 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich überlege eine Durolux sf21 r2c2 zu kaufen. Besteht die möglichkeit zum Traveln von 170mm auf 160mm ? Wenn ja was wird benötigt??


Hallo. Grundsätzlich werden die Gabeln in 160mm ausgeliefert. Falls du dennoch eine in  170 oder 180 hast, könnte ich dir mit einem 160er Airshaft aushelfen. ->PM


----------



## WissenBiker83 (12. Januar 2022)

Also insofern es in eine 2021 Durolux R2c2 passt würde ich da gerne drauf zurück kommen.


----------



## Hodenschmerz (12. Januar 2022)

WissenBiker83 schrieb:


> Also insofern es in eine 2021 Durolux R2c2 passt würde ich da gerne drauf zurück kommen.


Ja, das passt.


----------



## WissenBiker83 (4. Februar 2022)

Moin, hab da nochmal eine Frage. Der Rebound Knopf unten, ist der nur gesteckt. Ab ging er einfach aber drauf nur ganz schwer. Wieviele Klicks hat der hsr bei der duro sf21 r2c2?? 
Danke schon mal


----------



## philipp7586 (4. Februar 2022)

Details - SR SUNTOUR Cycling
					






					www.srsuntour.com


----------



## WissenBiker83 (4. Februar 2022)

Danke für den link. Aber das beantwortet meine Frage nur teilweise. Ich habe den Rebound verstellet mit der Hand nicht fest bekommen und leicht mit dem Kunststoffhammer drauf geklopft. Jetzt ist er fest und dreht sich, hat 5-6 Klicks . Ist das richtig so? Kann mich leider kaum daran erinnern wieviel es waren .


----------



## Gerrit (4. Februar 2022)

WissenBiker83 schrieb:


> Danke für den link. Aber das beantwortet meine Frage nur teilweise. Ich habe den Rebound verstellet mit der Hand nicht fest bekommen und leicht mit dem Kunststoffhammer drauf geklopft. Jetzt ist er fest und dreht sich, hat 5-6 Klicks . Ist das richtig so? Kann mich leider kaum daran erinnern wieviel es waren .


Ein bisschen Fett auf den O-Ring hätte geholfen. 5 Klicks passt aber.


----------



## WissenBiker83 (4. Februar 2022)

Danke Gerrit. Dachte schon ich hätte sie zerstört.


----------



## Hodenschmerz (4. Februar 2022)

WissenBiker83 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist er fest und dreht sich, hat 5-6 Klicks . Ist das richtig so? Kann mich leider kaum daran erinnern wieviel es waren .


Bereich bei meiner Gabel:
LSR 15 Klicks
HSR 8 Klicks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulderpete (3. März 2022)

Leicht offtopic zur kleinen schwester.soweit ich Mal in irgend einem BIKE Test gelesen habe, soll die Auron 35 steifer als die Fox 36 und ähnlich wie die Lyrik sein. Kann das jemand bestätigen bzw hat jemand diese im Vergleich mit anderen Gefahren und kann sagen wie sie sich da einordnet?
Ist sie von der FahrLeistung auf einer Höhe mit der durolux nur eben mit weniger fw, Steifigkeit und Gewicht?


----------



## paulderpete (8. März 2022)

B1H4 schrieb:


> Ihr macht mir die Entscheidung gerade schwer.😄
> Da ich von meiner FOX38 noch nen Smashpot Federumbausatz da habe, hatte ich mich schon auf die Lyrik Selekt eingeschossen.
> Kostet kaum mehr (20Euronen) als die SR und ich könnte wenn ich wollte den besseren Dämpfer nachrüsten.



Federseitig gibt es nichts, aber FAST SUSPENSION bietet eine komplette Tuning Kartusche an. Die hat zwar nur intern über den shimstack eine anpassbare HSC,

ABER eine externe LSC und Mid Speed Druckstufe,um eben die Mitte des FW noch mehr zu stabilisieren,was auch sehr gut funktionierende soll.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,dass Sie diese Kartusche für die Durolux passend haben.rinfach Mal anschreiben


----------



## philipp7586 (27. April 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

hat zufällig schon jemand die Buchen wechseln lassen? Wenn ja, wo?
Nach meinen Informationen macht das nur Suntour selbst ... 
Alle von mir angefragt Buden bekommen keine Buchsen ran, weil es die nicht gibt.

Danke!


----------



## Gerrit (27. April 2022)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat zufällig schon jemand die Buchen wechseln lassen? Wenn ja, wo?
> Nach meinen Informationen macht das nur Suntour selbst ...
> ...


Sind deine Buchsen durch?


----------



## philipp7586 (27. April 2022)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Sind deine Buchsen durch?


Ja, schon etwas länger. Aber muss auch sagen, dass ich letztes Jahr sehr sehr viel in extremen Gelände war. Wundert mich nicht. Mich wundert nur, dass das niemand außer Suntour selbst macht. 

Und nein, die tauschen nicht einfach die Tauchrohreinheit.


----------



## drumtim85 (27. April 2022)

Hast du mal bei Suntour angefragt ob man die Buchsen als Ersatzteile kaufen kann? 

Für den Vorgänger ging es. Sind es evtl die gleichen?


----------



## Gerrit (28. April 2022)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Ja, schon etwas länger. Aber muss auch sagen, dass ich letztes Jahr sehr sehr viel in extremen Gelände war. Wundert mich nicht. Mich wundert nur, dass das niemand außer Suntour selbst macht.
> 
> Und nein, die tauschen nicht einfach die Tauchrohreinheit.


Hast du schon bei Suntour angerufen? Eigentlich sind die ja ziemlich hilfsbereit. Wenn das ohne Erfolg ist, würde ich Suntour USA kontaktieren.

Edit: Für mich sieht das so aus, als wenn man die Buchsen nach oben ausziehen / einpressen kann. Du brauchst dazu aber passendes Werkzeug - wenn du einen Dreher oder ähnlich im Bekanntenkreis hast, sollte der dir helfen können.
Was da jetzt aber genau für Buchsen verbaut sind, würde ich auch gerne wissen. Vielleicht findet man bei IGUS adäquaten Ersatz.

Nochmal edit: Das hast du vermutlich schon gesehen? Buchsen tauschen (Fox 36)


----------



## philipp7586 (28. April 2022)

Habe schon mit denen telefoniert.
Die lassen das keine Servicepartner mehr machen, gab wohl das ein oder andere Problem.
Durchlaufzeiten sind liege auch bei nur 3 AT, von dem her okay.

Ich finde nur den zwingenden Weg über den Händler etwas nervig.


----------



## Gerrit (28. April 2022)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Ich finde nur den zwingenden Weg über den Händler etwas nervig.


Ja, das stört mich auch. 
Aber heutzutage muss man sich ja freuen, dass sie es überhaupt und vor allem so schnell machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hossa (19. Mai 2022)

paulderpete schrieb:


> Leicht offtopic zur kleinen schwester.soweit ich Mal in irgend einem BIKE Test gelesen habe, soll die Auron 35 steifer als die Fox 36 und ähnlich wie die Lyrik sein. Kann das jemand bestätigen bzw hat jemand diese im Vergleich mit anderen Gefahren und kann sagen wie sie sich da einordnet?
> Ist sie von der FahrLeistung auf einer Höhe mit der durolux nur eben mit weniger fw, Steifigkeit und Gewicht?


Servus.

In meinem Freerider 297, in dem ich nun eine DRLX36EQR2C2 mit 160mm FW fahre, steckte vorher eine ältere Auron34RC2 mit 150mm FW. Ich konnte durch den Umbau keinen Zugewinn bezüglich Steifigkeit wahrnehmen. Sind beides Top-Gabeln! Die Kartusche der DRLX ist aber schon ein Stück weiter.

Gruß, Thom.


----------



## mlange8801 (21. Juni 2022)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Durolux 36 EQ Air Shaft Assembly
> 
> 
> Precision CNC aluminum air piston Gold anodized low friction support shaft Quad ring main seal 4 travel lengths: 150/160/170/180 Q.S.P. plug and play installation Compatible on MY2020 Durolux 36 EQ boost
> ...


Braucht man für die Reduzierung des Travel eigentlich nur das air shaft assembly? In der Explorationszeichnung werden je nach Travel diverse unterschiedliche Teile aufgeführt?


----------



## Gerrit (21. Juni 2022)

mlange8801 schrieb:


> Braucht man für die Reduzierung des Travel eigentlich nur das air shaft assembly? In der Explorationszeichnung werden je nach Travel diverse unterschiedliche Teile aufgeführt?


Du brauchst nur den Airshaft, sonst nix.


----------



## philipp7586 (5. Juli 2022)

Kurzes Fazit zum Service von Suntour:

Gabel war nach 3AT zurück beim Händler. Alles erledigt (Buchsen + Federweg), dazu ein wirklich sehr fairer Preis.

Nur zu empfehlen!


----------



## feluetti (6. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

bin am überlegen eine Durolux EQ zu testen.
Habe nun von einem Suntour Fahrer gehört, dass in Sachen Langlebigkeit, im Vergleich zu Fox oder RS, die Durolux nicht ganz mithalten kann.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das daher kommt weil die Gabel trocken läuft.

Hatte jemand von den Besitzern hier mal wiederkehrende Probleme?


Grüsse


----------



## philipp7586 (6. Juli 2022)

feluetti schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin am überlegen eine Durolux EQ zu testen.
> Habe nun von einem Suntour Fahrer gehört, dass in Sachen Langlebigkeit, im Vergleich zu Fox oder RS, die Durolux nicht ganz mithalten kann.
> ...


Bei mir waren die Buchsen etwas schneller durch (1,5 Jahre) als bei der vorherigen Fox 36er.
Bin da aber durch ein sehr geschädigtes Handgelenk ziemlich empfindlich. Und in dieser Zeit viele viele Wochen in und um die Alpen verbracht.

Ansonsten sehe ich genau den Fakt, dass kein Öl im Casting gehalten werden muss, eher als Vorteil.

Durch die Serviceports kann man immer mal wieder etwas Öl auf die Schaumstoffabstreifer geben und kann einen Service so recht lange herauszögern.

Wobei ein kleiner Service ca. 10 Minuten dauert. Den kann man auch auf einem Parkplatz machen, da eben kein Altöl anfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (6. Juli 2022)

feluetti schrieb:


> Habe nun von einem Suntour Fahrer gehört, dass in Sachen Langlebigkeit, im Vergleich zu Fox oder RS, die Durolux nicht ganz mithalten kann.


Bisher hab ich sowas noch nirgends gelesen / gehört. Aber google mal "fox CSU creak" 😜


----------



## feluetti (6. Juli 2022)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen.

Service Intervalle/Anzahl/Komplexität fallen für mich nicht ins Gewicht - mache sowas gerne.

Dass andere Hersteller auch ihre Probleme haben ist kein Geheimnis und lässt sich nicht pauschalisieren - war bisher noch nie von einem CSU knacksen betroffen.

Der Fahrer von dem ich das gehört habe fährt deutlich schneller/härter als der Durchschnitt - klar wird da das Material anders beansprucht, hatte mich nur interessiert ob man als normalo das Material so weit bekommt, dass das Auswechseln von Buchsen häufig (1 mal pro jahr) notwendig wäre, o.ä.

Aber in dem Fall alles klar, mal sehen wie es mit meiner aktuellen Gabel weitergeht und ob ich wirklich eine Durolux testen muss.


Beste Grüsse


----------



## Homer4 (6. Juli 2022)

Für 439€. https://www.muziker.de/sr-suntour-durolux-36-boost-eq-rc2-pcs-160-15qlc2ti-110-29-cts-mat-black


----------



## freetourer (6. Juli 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Für 439€. https://www.muziker.de/sr-suntour-durolux-36-boost-eq-rc2-pcs-160-15qlc2ti-110-29-cts-mat-black


Kennt den Shop jemand?


----------



## feluetti (6. Juli 2022)

Wenn jemand über eine R2C2 stolpert gerne melden!

Denn wenn, dann will ich schon das ganze Spektrum an Einstellungen falsch einstellen. 👍🏻


----------



## DerohneName (16. Juli 2022)

Hoffe, dass das im Thread hier toleriert wird- bei meiner Auron RC2 Kartusche ist das Gewinde unten kaputt- hat jemand Interesse an der Kartusche? 
Vlt könnte man auf einer alten R Kartusche den unteren Kolben einfach tauschen? 

Ich brauch sie nicht mehr und wegwerfen will ich sie nicht, wenn jemand was damit anfangen kann 
LG


----------



## jkJR (25. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
Da bei mir demnächst ein Gabelkauf ansteht bin ich bei meiner Recherche auf die Durolux gestoßen und find diese sehr interessant.
Da ich aber als Schüler nicht die finanziellen Mittel für eine neue aktuelle Gabel habe, hab ich mich mal im Bikemarkt umgeschaut und bin auf ein paar ältere von 2019 aber immerhin mit R2C2 Kartusche gestoßen.
Die haben ja soweit ich weiß, noch die Stahlnegativfeder und nicht wie die neueren Luft.
Nun wär meine Frage ob die "alte" auch so gut und preiswert ist wie die neuere EQ oder ob ich von der, überspitzt gesagt, die Finger lassen sollte?
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.
VG,
Jeremy


----------



## Gerrit (25. August 2022)

jkJR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Da bei mir demnächst ein Gabelkauf ansteht bin ich bei meiner Recherche auf die Durolux gestoßen und find diese sehr interessant.
> Da ich aber als Schüler nicht die finanziellen Mittel für eine neue aktuelle Gabel habe, hab ich mich mal im Bikemarkt umgeschaut und bin auf ein paar ältere von 2019 aber immerhin mit R2C2 Kartusche gestoßen.
> Die haben ja soweit ich weiß, noch die Stahlnegativfeder und nicht wie die neueren Luft.
> ...


Bei Muziker gibt es die aktuelle EQ RC2 gerade für 449,- 😳
Ich denke, da lohnt sich ein Gebrauchtkauf nicht - auf separate High Speed Rebound Einstellung kann man m. E. auch verzichten. 

Guckst du hier.


----------



## jkJR (25. August 2022)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Bei Muziker gibt es die aktuelle EQ RC2 gerade für 449,- 😳
> Ich denke, da lohnt sich ein Gebrauchtkauf nicht - auf separate High Speed Rebound Einstellung kann man m. E. auch verzichten.
> 
> Guckst du hier.


Ja das Angebot hab ich gesehen. 
Weiß allerdings nicht, ob der Shop so vertrauenswürdig ist


----------



## philipp7586 (26. August 2022)

jkJR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Da bei mir demnächst ein Gabelkauf ansteht bin ich bei meiner Recherche auf die Durolux gestoßen und find diese sehr interessant.
> Da ich aber als Schüler nicht die finanziellen Mittel für eine neue aktuelle Gabel habe, hab ich mich mal im Bikemarkt umgeschaut und bin auf ein paar ältere von 2019 aber immerhin mit R2C2 Kartusche gestoßen.
> Die haben ja soweit ich weiß, noch die Stahlnegativfeder und nicht wie die neueren Luft.
> ...


Moin moin Jeremy,

der einzige Nachteil der Stahlnegativfeder ist, dass sie auf ein bestimmtes Fahrergewicht abgestimmt ist. 
Frage doch mal bei Suntour nach, welches Gewicht das ist und was es kosten würde, diese evtl. nachzukaufen / auszutauschen. 

*SR SUNTOUR EUROPE GmbH*_ (European headquarter)
Sales, Customer Support and Technical Services
Riedstrasse 31
83627 Warngau
Germany
Tel: +49 (0)8021 50793-0
Fax: +49 (0)8021 50793-29
Email: [email protected]_

Ansonsten klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (26. August 2022)

jkJR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Da bei mir demnächst ein Gabelkauf ansteht bin ich bei meiner Recherche auf die Durolux gestoßen und find diese sehr interessant.
> Da ich aber als Schüler nicht die finanziellen Mittel für eine neue aktuelle Gabel habe, hab ich mich mal im Bikemarkt umgeschaut und bin auf ein paar ältere von 2019 aber immerhin mit R2C2 Kartusche gestoßen.
> Die haben ja soweit ich weiß, noch die Stahlnegativfeder und nicht wie die neueren Luft.
> ...


Ich würde die neue nehmen, gibt es im Sale immer wieder zu guten Preisen. 

Außer du bekommst eine ältere um 200-250€ in gutem Zustand 


Weiß jemand, ob man die EQ Einheit auch in eine ältere Gabel einbauen kann?


----------



## jkJR (26. August 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.  


philipp7586 schrieb:


> Moin moin Jeremy,
> 
> der einzige Nachteil der Stahlnegativfeder ist, dass sie auf ein bestimmtes Fahrergewicht abgestimmt ist.
> Frage doch mal bei Suntour nach, welches Gewicht das ist und was es kosten würde, diese evtl. nachzukaufen / auszutauschen.
> ...


Dann frag ich mal bei Suntour nach. Danke für die Kontaktdaten.


DerohneName schrieb:


> Ich würde die neue nehmen, gibt es im Sale immer wieder zu guten Preisen.


Wenn ich eine in einem vertrauenswürdigen Shop zu nem guten Preis bekomme, ist das natürlich am Besten.
Mir macht es aber auch nichts aus die alte zu kaufen...


----------



## jkJR (27. August 2022)

Also,
Nachdem ich Suntour mal angeschrieben hatte wegen der Federhärte, sagten sie, dass die Stahlfeder von 65 bis 90 PSI ist (ca 70kg bis 90kg). Von demher passt das für mich (75kg).
Es ist auch möglich andere Federhärten zu kaufen, allerdings lohnt sich das wahrscheinlich nur für sehr leichte oder etwas schwerere Fahrer.

Fazit: Wenn der Lohn da ist, wird eine SF19 Durolux ausm Bikemarkt gekauft


----------



## Nforcer (7. September 2022)

Hallo Leute,

bevor ich mir eine neue Kartusche hole:

Hat jemand nur diese "Hülse" übrig?:


----------



## philipp7586 (7. September 2022)

Nope.

Aber ein "Warum?" schwirrt mir im Kopf herum ....


----------



## Nforcer (9. September 2022)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Nope.
> 
> Aber ein "Warum?" schwirrt mir im Kopf herum ....


Folge eines dummen Gedanken von mir


----------



## DerohneName (11. September 2022)

Ich hab eine Auron Kartusche, bei der das Gewinde beim Rebound hin ist- vlt passt diese Hülse trotzdem?


----------



## Nforcer (13. September 2022)

Danke für eure Hilfe. Ich habe die Durolux wieder soweit zum Laufen bekommen.

Unabhängig davon, hat eure Durolux auch relativ viel Buchsenspiel?
Bei mir merkt man es schon deutlich. Nun ist die Frage ob ich sie einschicke (kann man das Spiel einstellen?).


----------



## Hodenschmerz (13. September 2022)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, hat eure Durolux auch relativ viel Buchsenspiel?


Wenn das Fett sich langsam aus den Abstreifern verabschiedet, (nach ca.50h) gibts mehr Spiel als grad nach einem kleinen Service, aber alles in der Norm. 


Nforcer schrieb:


> Bei mir merkt man es schon deutlich. Nun ist die Frage ob ich sie einschicke (kann man das Spiel einstellen?).


Nein, man kann kein Spiel einstellen. Probier doch nochmal mit Fett (zB. Con Panna von SR) und wenns nichts bringt schickst du sie an Suntour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philipp7586 (26. September 2022)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe. Ich habe die Durolux wieder soweit zum Laufen bekommen.
> 
> Unabhängig davon, hat eure Durolux auch relativ viel Buchsenspiel?
> Bei mir merkt man es schon deutlich. Nun ist die Frage ob ich sie einschicke (kann man das Spiel einstellen?).


Ja, die Durolux hat (bei mir) nach kurzer Zeit  recht viel Spiel bekommen.
Einstellbar ist das nicht. Ich habe die Gabel über meinen Händler einschicken lassen und sie getauscht bekommen. Dauert ca. 3-5 AT.  Bin was das angeht aber auch recht empfindlich. Laut Suntour war das Spiel normal.


----------



## Gerrit (14. Oktober 2022)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Ja, die Durolux hat (bei mir) nach kurzer Zeit  recht viel Spiel bekommen.
> Einstellbar ist das nicht. Ich habe die Gabel über meinen Händler einschicken lassen und sie getauscht bekommen. Dauert ca. 3-5 AT.  Bin was das angeht aber auch recht empfindlich. Laut Suntour war das Spiel normal.


Hast du eigentlich mal eine Ölschmierung ausprobiert? Bei mir ist aktuell Motorex Supergliss 100k drin (weil ich 68k nirgends kriegen konnte). Ab und zu stelle ich das Bike für eine Nacht (oder länger) über Kopf und bewege die Gabel in diesem Zustand ein paar mal. Danach ist immer ein hauchdünner Schmierfilm auf den Tauchrohren und die Gabel spricht gut an.
Mit einer Fettschmierung hat das Ansprechverhalten meiner Gabel nach wenigen Stunden immer deutlich nachgelassen, und mehr Reibung bedeutet ja auch immer mehr Verschleiß.


----------



## Hodenschmerz (15. Oktober 2022)

Mit Öl drin, wird dir das auf kurz oder lang den Nutzbaren Federweg rauben, da die Kartusche dieses Öl pumpt aber nicht mehr loswird. Meine Gabel hatte das 2 mal, da Öl zur schmierung drin war. Jetzt, nur noch mit Fett geschmiert, bleibt der Federweg erhalten. 
Konstruktionsfehler an der Kartuschendichtung seitens Suntour sagt ein Bekannter von einem Kollegen


----------



## freetourer (15. Oktober 2022)

Hodenschmerz schrieb:


> .... sagt ein Bekannter von einem Kollegen



Beste valide Quellen überhaupt.


----------



## Gerrit (15. Oktober 2022)

Hodenschmerz schrieb:


> Mit Öl drin, wird dir das auf kurz oder lang den Nutzbaren Federweg rauben, da die Kartusche dieses Öl pumpt aber nicht mehr loswird. Meine Gabel hatte das 2 mal, da Öl zur schmierung drin war. Jetzt, nur noch mit Fett geschmiert, bleibt der Federweg erhalten.
> Konstruktionsfehler an der Kartuschendichtung seitens Suntour sagt ein Bekannter von einem Kollegen


Ich fahre meine jetzt seit gut 2000km mit Öl, bisher ist kein negativer Effekt festellbar.

Wenn die Kartusche Öl ziehen kann - würde sie dann nicht auch Luft ziehen?


----------



## drumtim85 (16. Oktober 2022)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Wenn die Kartusche Öl ziehen kann - würde sie dann nicht auch Luft ziehen?


Nein.

Konstruktionsfehler würde ich nicht sagen. Es ist einfach nicht vorgesehen viel Öl in den lowers zu fahren. 

Suntour sagt ja selbst max 2 bis 3 ml über die entlüftungsschrauben nachkippen und nach 3 mal nachkippen das Öl raus holen bevor neues rein kommt. 

Wenn man dann aber nach dem Motto viel hilft viel 20 ml oder mehr reinkippt, ist halt viel zu viel Öl auf der Kolbenstange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (16. Oktober 2022)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Konstruktionsfehler würde ich nicht sagen. Es ist einfach nicht vorgesehen viel Öl in den lowers zu fahren.
> 
> ...


Von "viel" war ja gar nicht die Rede. 

Vermutlich ist es dann eher so, dass Öl in die Kartusche gedrückt wird, wenn der Federweg vollständig genutzt wird und entsprechender Druck im Standrohr entsteht. 
Nächstes Jahr werde ich das Dämpferöl mal wechseln, bin gespannt, wie es aussieht.


----------



## Gronada (7. November 2022)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Von "viel" war ja gar nicht die Rede.
> 
> Vermutlich ist es dann eher so, dass Öl in die Kartusche gedrückt wird, wenn der Federweg vollständig genutzt wird und entsprechender Druck im Standrohr entsteht.
> Nächstes Jahr werde ich das Dämpferöl mal wechseln, bin gespannt, wie es aussieht.


Das hat eigentlich recht wenig mit dem Druck oder Federweg zu tun...
Die Dichtung an der Kolbenstange ist einfach nicht auf ein Ölbad ausgelegt und somit nicht so "straff und dicht" gewählt, was sich natürlich mit weniger Reibung positiv verbucht.
Es ist also ein dünner Ölfilm auf der Stange und die Dichtung schiebt davon zwar den Größten Teil runter, jedoch nicht alles.
So nimmt sie also Stück für Stück immer mehr Öl auf.

Bei einigen FOX Kartuschen ist das auch bewusst mit eingeplant.
Deshalb soll man auch bei Verwendung dieser Kartuschen das Dämpfer Öl als Schmierung im Casting verwenden.
Wenn immer mehr Öl "aufgesaugt" wird, steigt der IFP immer höher, bis er an einer kleinen Bohrung in der Kartusche vorbei kommt und überschüssiges Öl austreten kann.

Bei Intend gibt es eine Ähnliche Funktionsweise zur "Automatischen Entlüftung", jedoch mischt sich hier nicht viel mit dem Schmieröl vom Casting.
Siehe:


----------



## Gerrit (7. November 2022)

Gronada schrieb:


> Es ist also ein dünner Ölfilm auf der Stange und die Dichtung schiebt davon zwar den Größten Teil runter, jedoch nicht alles.
> So nimmt sie also Stück für Stück immer mehr Öl auf.


Wenn das so wäre, müsste sich die Kartusche im Fabrbetrieb ja entleeren, bzw. es müsste beim Service eine nennenswerte Menge Dämpferöl im Casting zu finden sein.


----------



## Gronada (7. November 2022)

Es hängt halt ganz davon ab wie die Dichtungen ausgelegt sind.
Die meisten Dichtungen sind richtungsgebunden, da überwiegend etwas davon abgehalten werden soll von einer Seite auf die Andere zu gelangen.

So wurde es mir auch von anderen Fach-Menschen bestätigt.


----------



## Gerrit (7. November 2022)

Ich hatte dazu mal was auf mtbr.com gelesen. 
Ja, da geht es um Fox Gabeln, aber nun denn.


----------



## Gronada (8. November 2022)

Ist ja alles fast egal - im Endeffekt gehts darum, dass die Suntour PCS Kartuschen gerne etwas Öl aufnehmen, wenn man nicht ausschließlich mit Fett schmiert.

Hatte es selbst getestet und ja, die PCS Kartusche war dann bald limitiert im Travel.

Fraglich finde ich auch die Idee ein wenig Öl durch die Entlüftungs Schrauben am Casting ein zu bringen...
Wird das nicht eher das vorhandene Fett nach kurzer Zeit weg spülen und damit die Service Intervalle verkürzen?
Es ist dann ja noch nicht genug Öl da, dass es von alleine hoch spritzt oder sonst nach oben kommt.

Es ist auch so super easy die Lowers kurz ab zu ziehen, mit nem Lappen innen reinigen und dann mit nem langen Pinsel die Bushings mit R.S.P Slick Kick Fett neu schmieren.
Bei mir ist das eine Sache von 15 min.

Es reicht wenn man das Fahrrad auf den Kopf stellt, Vorderrad raus, Bremse ab und dann Casting runter.
Da kommt (wenn nichts kaputt ist) ja auch kein Öl raus wie bei sonstigen Gabeln


----------



## Gerrit (8. November 2022)

Gronada schrieb:


> Hatte es selbst getestet und ja, die PCS Kartusche war dann bald limitiert im Travel.


Mit welchem Öl und wie viel hast du rein getan? Nach welcher Zeit hat sich der Effekt eingestellt? Um wie viel hat sich der Federweg verringert? 

Ich habe bei meiner Gabel kürzlich mal Luft abgelassen, nach ca 150 öligen Betriebsstunden ist kein Verlust an Federweg feststellbar. 

Anfangs habe ich Slickoleum verwendet (hatte kein Slick Klick zur Hand), war aber nie so richtig zufrieden, weil das Ansprechverhalten immer nur die ersten paar Stunden so richtig gut war. 

Mit Fox Gold wurde das deutlich besser, Supergliss 100k scheint aber noch länger zu halten - zumindest kommt es mir so vor. Da ich neulich einen Pott Slick Kick im Angebot ergattern konnte, werde ich das auch mal probieren.


----------



## philipp7586 (8. November 2022)

Ich empfehle für Ansprechverhalten etwas F100 Bio Kettenöl auf die Tauchrohre zu geben.


----------



## Gronada (8. November 2022)

Also ich hatte einige Aion35 Federgabeln günstig bekommen und somit für versch. Aufbauten für mich und Freunde genutzt.
Eine der Gabeln hatte dann nicht mehr so gut angesprochen und ich habe den Test mit FOX Gold gemacht.
Ich kann aber ehrlich nicht mehr richtig zuordnen wie lange ich diese so gefahren bin - da ich oft umgebaut habe. 
Doch es war echt nicht lange und leider waren dann schnell die letzten 20-30mm Federweg nicht mehr erreichbar.

Ich habe auch noch eine 27.5" Durolux 36 SF18, die ich einige Zeit am zweiten Spaß Enduro gefahren bin, einem Vitus Sommet 27.5" L von 2021 (geiles Teil!) udn die ging ewig lange super!
Hatte das Fahrrad auch auf meinem 14 Tage Bikepark Trip in den Alpen neben meinem Madonna V2 in XL mit Intend Ebonite Gabel mit und fand das Ansprechverhalten gleich auf jedoch saugte die Durolux mM größere Schläge besser auf.
WOW das hatte ich nicht gedacht!

Leider ist mir das Rad mit L Rahmen etwas zu kurz, sodass ich es an ein Kumpel weiter gegeben habe.

Die Gabel lief dann eine Zeit lang im E-Bike weiter und hat auch dort perfekt gearbeitet, bis sie gegen eine FOX 38 Performance getauscht wurde... Eig nur, weil diese Steifer ist und ich sie sehr günstig geschossen habe.
Auch hier finde ich die Durolux besser!

Zwischendurch wurde sie ein mal neu geschmeirt.

Weiter habe ich mir eine gebrauchte 29" Durolux 36 EQ geholt um diese am Madonna zu testen - die war dann so bockig, dass es echt kein Spaß mehr in Klinovec gemacht hat. Zuhause überprüft und es scheinen die Buchsen zu viel Spiel zu haben und sich zu verklemmen + in der PCS Kartusche hatte was geklappert.
-> wurde eingeschickt, neue Buchsen + Kartusche überarbeitet, kam aber erst nach Finale zurück und wird als nächstes eingebaut, wenn ich alle Lager am Madonna wieder gereinigt habe.

Bei anderen Freunden mit der oben genannten Aion35 wurde teilweise in den vergangen 2 Jahren gar nicht oder 1x geschmiert und alle laufen butterweich!

Bei einem Gespräch mit dem Service wurde mir auch bestätigt, dass das Slick Kick etwas feinfühliger als das OE Fett ist, jedoch auch öfters nachgeschmiert werden muss.
Aber wie oben schon geschrieben ist das ja eine Sachen von wenigen Minuten.


----------



## Gronada (8. November 2022)

@drumtim85 
Ach ich lese gerade auf Arbeit den Artikel über das Bike der Woche - und erkenne du bist auch aus Double-D-Town!
Lass uns doch die Tage mal auf eine Hardtail Runde in der Heide treffen, da können wir uns ausgelassen über unsere Erfahrung mit Suntour Gabeln unterhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drumtim85 (8. November 2022)

Klingt gut! Am Wochenende müsste es bei mir klappen


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. November 2022)

Bei mir trudelt heute ein Durolux von Muziker ein. Sie soll eine 2019er Fox 36 Performance ersetzen.
HSC/LSC usw. einzustellen ist neu für mich, bisher hat Rebound für mich ausgereicht.
Den Thread und gefühlt hundert andere Test habe ich durchgelesen, habe aber nicht so recht etwas gefunden, was auf mich zutreffen könnte.
Gewicht etwa 75kg und mehr den technischen Abfahrten zugetan, denn schnellen, abfahrtslastigen Passagen. Ist eh nix mehr aufgrund meines leicht fortgeschrittenen Alters, da ist mehr der Komfort angesagt. Treppen und Stüfchen ohne Ende, verblocktes und verwurzeltes Geläuf, steile Kehren usw. Hättet ihr da ein paar Tips?


----------



## Gerrit (10. November 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Bei mir trudelt heute ein Durolux von Muziker ein. Sie soll eine 2019er Fox 36 Performance ersetzen.
> HSC/LSC usw. einzustellen ist neu für mich, bisher hat Rebound für mich ausgereicht.
> Den Thread und gefühlt hundert andere Test habe ich durchgelesen, habe aber nicht so recht etwas gefunden, was auf mich zutreffen könnte.
> Gewicht etwa 75kg und mehr den technischen Abfahrten zugetan, denn schnellen, abfahrtslastigen Passagen. Ist eh nix mehr aufgrund meines leicht fortgeschrittenen Alters, da ist mehr der Komfort angesagt. Treppen und Stüfchen ohne Ende, verblocktes und verwurzeltes Geläuf, steile Kehren usw. Hättet ihr da ein paar Tips?


Das ist wirklich höchst individuell und ich probiere nach über einem Jahr auch immer mal wieder was anderes aus. Aktuell bin ich (82kg plus Klamotten) bei  (alle Klicks von offen gezählt)
1 Spacer (also die drei Plastikclips + ein Gummi), 82 PSI, LSC 8, HSC 2, LSR 4, HSR 1.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. November 2022)

Danke.
Das wird harte Arbeit sein, bis ich das drauf habe, da die Einstellungen sich gegenseitig beeinflussen. Vielleicht hilft es mir, für's erste auf auf Suntour's Empfehlungen zurückgreifen, ein wenig Statistik zu bemühen und mich gleichzeitig in die Vorgänge innerhalb der einzuarbeiten.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. November 2022)

So, eingebaut und probegefahren.
@Gerrit
Deine Einstellung hab ich jetzt erstmal so übernommen und leicht mit @philipp7586 Einstellungen auf mein geringeres Körpergewicht angepasst.
Die werksseitig verbauten Token sind erstmal drin geblieben. Die erste Hofrunde ist positiv ausgefallen, Performance mindestens so gut wie meine 36er Fox Grip aus 2018.
Morgen geht's auf den Trail.
Die oftzitierte Geräuschkulisse kann ich nicht unterschreiben, viel zu hören war da nicht.


----------



## Gerrit (11. November 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Die oftzitierte Geräuschkulisse kann ich nicht unterschreiben, viel zu hören war da nicht.


Die hört man, wenn die Gabel schnell arbeitet (Zugstufe).

In Bezug auf die Tokens hat man die Wahl - entweder fährtan sie etwas "höher", mit weniger Tokens, oder halt mit etwas mehr Sag und mehr Progression. Beides zusammen brauchen wohl nur brachiale Fahrer, mir war die Gabel bei gut 80 PSI und drei Tokens zu progressiv.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. November 2022)

Ok, dann warte ich das morgige Gerumpel ab.
Wenn sie besser arbeitet als meine alte Fox, wovon ich schon mal ausgehe, hat sich der Kauf auf jeden Fall gelohnt.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. November 2022)

Ich hab jetzt 60psi drin. Sag muss ich erst noch messen, das kommt morgen, wenn ich einen Kollegen dabei habe.


----------



## Gerrit (11. November 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt 60psi drin. Sag muss ich erst noch messen, das kommt morgen, wenn ich einen Kollegen dabei habe.


Ich tippe mal, sie wird dir bei Stufen zu weit abtauchen. Allerdings haben Pumpen ja auch eine beachtliche Streuung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. November 2022)

Korrekt. Letztlich ist das, was auf der Skala steht, nur ein Anhaltspunkt. Die Pumpe ist ja dabei, also alles gut.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (12. November 2022)

Erste Ausfahrt positiv, die Durolux bleibt. 
Jetzt muss ich mich weiter reinfuchsen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (13. November 2022)

Ergänzend:
Die Gabel ist bisher so leise, wie jede andere auch.


----------



## Gerrit (13. November 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Ergänzend:
> Die Gabel ist bisher so leise, wie jede andere auch.


Dann warst du zu langsam 😜


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (13. November 2022)

Ja gut, war mehr Technik. Spitzkehren und Traversen. Schnelle Abfahrten hatten wir nicht drin, dafür ein paar Wurzeltrails rauf und runter. Ich lass mich überraschen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (13. November 2022)

Mal ne andere Frage: wie gehen die Decals ab? Aceton? Und was ist mit der Lackierung darunter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (13. November 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: wie gehen die Decals ab? Aceton? Und was ist mit der Lackierung darunter?


Tatsächlich sind die wohl ebenso hervorragend verarbeitet, wie die Innereien - die kriegt man nicht ab, ohne den Lack zu beschädigen. Gibt aber Decals zum drüber kleben.


----------



## freetourer (13. November 2022)

Nee - kriegst du mit Aceton runtergerubbelt


----------



## Gerrit (13. November 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Nee - kriegst du mit Aceton runtergerubbelt


Bei der SF21? 
Ich hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass die unter Klarlack sind und die Gabel nach dem Entfernen der Decals ziemlich übel aussehen soll.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (13. November 2022)

Nein, kein Klarlack, schwarz matt und die Decals sind ebenfalls lackiert.
Jedenfalls bei mir.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. November 2022)

Heute früh mal die drei Stufen beim Bäcker runtergesprungen. Da hat sie gezischt wie eine Natter. Kann ich aber mit leben.


----------



## Gerrit (14. November 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Heute früh mal die drei Stufen beim Bäcker runtergesprungen. Da hat sie gezischt wie eine Natter. Kann ich aber mit leben.


Geht doch 😁


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. November 2022)

Warum sind in der Positiv kammer zwei verschiedene Arten Token eingebaut? Einmal in Hartplastik und einmal Gummi? Darüber hab ich noch nichts gelesen. Weiß das jemand? 
Bei meinen 160mm waren werksseitig 3x hart und 3x weich verbaut. Bei meinem Fahrgewicht von 75kg hab ich den Sag jetzt auf ca. 25-27% mit ca. 65psi eingestellt und einen weichen Token entfernt.


----------



## Gronada (14. November 2022)

Das hatte ich am Telefon die Service Abteilung auch gefragt und mir wurde gesagt, dass die einfach nur leichte Volumen Unterschiede haben...
Glaube die Gummi waren minimal kleiner.

Ich verstehe das aus konstruktiver Sicht auch nicht - aber es macht auch nix kaputt


----------



## Gerrit (14. November 2022)

Gronada schrieb:


> Das hatte ich am Telefon die Service Abteilung auch gefragt und mir wurde gesagt, dass die einfach nur leichte Volumen Unterschiede haben...
> Glaube die Gummi waren minimal kleiner.
> 
> Ich verstehe das aus konstruktiver Sicht auch nicht - aber es macht auch nix kaputt


Ich habe mich auch darüber gewundert - sieht fast so aus, als hätte man eine zweite Positivkammer vorsehen wollen. Anders kann ich mir dieses Konstrukt auch nicht erklären.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. November 2022)

Vielen Dank, dann mach ich mir da keinen Stress.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. November 2022)

Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist, sogar schon auf meiner ersten Hofrunde, das VR liegt satter und das Bike ist ruhiger geworden, als mit der Fox. Fast so, als wenn ich ein anderes Bike fahren würde. Ich führe das auf die steifere Konstruktion zurück. Da muss ich mich auch erst mal dran gewöhnen. Das generiert Sicherheit, die ich so noch nicht kannte. Das war ein richtiges Aha Erlebnis.
Ich fahre fast jeden Morgen die gleiche Strecke zum Bäcker, da kann ich jetzt schrittweise verschiedene Einstellungen ausprobieren.
Wir haben hier bei mir auch einige verblockte S3 Trails. Sobald das Wetter es zulässt, fahre ich die ab. Bin gespannt.
Vorab aber kann ich jetzt schon sagen, die Entscheidung die Gabel zu tauschen, war goldrichtig. Als Vergleich, kann ich allerdings nur meine alte 2019er Fox heranziehen. Wie sich die neue präsentiert, weiß ich nicht.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch eine zweite Durolux für mein Zweitbike finden, Muziker hat keine mehr, war die letzte die ich bekommen habe. Nachdem, was ich nun weiß, hätte ich mich richtig geärgert, wenn ich da nicht zugeschlagen hätte.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. November 2022)

Frage zum Abschmieren/Ölen. 

Welches Fett käme zum Abschmieren in Frage? Ich habe bisher eine Mischung aus Motorex 2000 und Fox Gold für die Luftfedern genommen. Muss es Slick Kick sein oder reicht meine Mischung?

Wenn ich ein-zwei ml Fox Gold durch die Entlüftungschraube einfülle, wie verteilt sich dann das Öl? Da sitzen doch die Filzringe hinter.


----------



## Gronada (21. November 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Frage zum Abschmieren/Ölen.
> 
> Welches Fett käme zum Abschmieren in Frage? Ich habe bisher eine Mischung aus Motorex 2000 und Fox Gold für die Luftfedern genommen. Muss es Slick Kick sein oder reicht meine Mischung?
> 
> Wenn ich ein-zwei ml Fox Gold durch die Entlüftungschraube einfülle, wie verteilt sich dann das Öl? Da sitzen doch die Filzringe hinter.



Nimm am besten wirklich nur SlickKick... Ist einfach das Beste, auch wenn man es ein wenig öfters nachschmieren muss...
Wird auch für die Rennfahrer verwendet


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. November 2022)

Ok.


----------



## Nforcer (18. Dezember 2022)

So Update, nachdem meine Durolux geklappert hat wie Sau und Spiel in den Buchsen hatte habe ich sie eingeschickt.
Die "reparierte" Gabel war noch lauter als zuvor.
Bike24 hat mir dann eine neue Durolux geschickt. Diese bin ich heute das erste mal gefahren. 

Unten seht ihr das Ergebnis. Die Gabel federt nun nicht mehr als 1cm-2cm. 
Zu Anfang der Tour war noch alles super.


----------



## Gerrit (18. Dezember 2022)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Unten seht ihr das Ergebnis. Die Gabel federt nun nicht mehr als 1cm-2cm.
> Zu Anfang der Tour war noch alles super.


Ich kann es nicht so genau erkennen - ist die Beschichtung beschädigt?


----------



## philipp7586 (18. Dezember 2022)

Nforcer schrieb:


> So Update, nachdem meine Durolux geklappert hat wie Sau und Spiel in den Buchsen hatte habe ich sie eingeschickt.
> Die "reparierte" Gabel war noch lauter als zuvor.
> Bike24 hat mir dann eine neue Durolux geschickt. Diese bin ich heute das erste mal gefahren.
> 
> ...


Sehe leider nichts.


----------



## Nforcer (18. Dezember 2022)

Dann muss es an eurem Bildschirm liegen. Zwei deutlich zu erkennende Striemen, Abriebe wie auch immer man es bezeichnen mag.
Die waren vor der Tour definitiv noch nicht da.


----------



## Gerrit (18. Dezember 2022)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Dann muss es an eurem Bildschirm liegen. Zwei deutlich zu erkennende Striemen, Abriebe wie auch immer man es bezeichnen mag.
> Die waren vor der Tour definitiv noch nicht da.


So eindeutig ist das nicht zu sehen, es hätten auch Reflektionen sein können.
Ich würde die Gabel wieder einschicken, das kann ja so nicht richtig sein.

Edit: War es sehr kalt? Federt sie wieder, wenn sie in der warmen Bude steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nforcer (22. Dezember 2022)

Gerrit schrieb:


> So eindeutig ist das nicht zu sehen, es hätten auch Reflektionen sein können.
> Ich würde die Gabel wieder einschicken, das kann ja so nicht richtig sein.
> 
> Edit: War es sehr kalt? Federt sie wieder, wenn sie in der warmen Bude steht?



ok, hätte wirklich sein können.
Finde es halt echt komisch zu Anfang federte die Gabel ja gut. An zu eng liegenden Buchsen kann es dann ja nicht gelegen haben.
Matsch war auch kaum da, dass etwas zwischen die Dichtungen gekommen ist (was ja grundsätzlich eh nicht passieren sollte).

Es waren etwa 4°C beim Fahren. Aber auch jetzt in der Wohnung federt die Gabel ähnlich bescheiden ein.
Ist halt echt bescheiden, dass ich nun drei mal so Probleme mit der Gabel hatte.


----------



## Gerrit (22. Dezember 2022)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Ist halt echt bescheiden, dass ich nun drei mal so Probleme mit der Gabel hatte.


Ja, das würde mich auch ankotzen. Ich hatte allerdings auch noch nie eine Gabel so oft auseinander, wie die Durolux 🙈
Im Laufe der Basteleien stellte sich heraus, dass die Dichtung an der Luftseite zu stark vorgespannt war. Das hat bei meiner Gabel zu erhöhter Reibung geführt.
Je nach Motivation könntest du mal die Lowers abziehen und schauen, was da drin los ist, bzw. die Ursache der Schwergängigkeit lokalisieren (Dämpfer oder Airshaft).

Deinem Bild nach könnte es aber auch an den Buchsen liegen.


----------



## Nforcer (23. Dezember 2022)

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Ich werde nun die Gabel zurückschicken und mich von Suntour verabschieden. Sehr schade eigentlich, auch, dass man keinen direkten Support von Suntour bekommt.

Mal gucken was nun als haltbare Alternative kommt.


----------



## Gerrit (23. Dezember 2022)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe.
> Ich werde nun die Gabel zurückschicken und mich von Suntour verabschieden. Sehr schade eigentlich, auch, dass man keinen direkten Support von Suntour bekommt.
> 
> Mal gucken was nun als haltbare Alternative kommt.


Hast du mal den Support angerufen? Die sind eigentlich schon sehr hilfsbereit, machen die Abwicklung aber blöderweise immer noch nur über "den Fachhandel". Allerdings soll die Abwicklung schnell und gut laufen. 

*SR SUNTOUR EUROPE GmbH*_ (European headquarter)_
Sales, Customer Support and Technical Services
Riedstrasse 31
83627 Warngau
Germany
Tel: +49 (0)8021 50793-0
Fax: +49 (0)8021 50793-29
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Nforcer (24. Dezember 2022)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Hast du mal den Support angerufen? Die sind eigentlich schon sehr hilfsbereit, machen die Abwicklung aber blöderweise immer noch nur über "den Fachhandel". Allerdings soll die Abwicklung schnell und gut laufen.
> 
> *SR SUNTOUR EUROPE GmbH*_ (European headquarter)_
> Sales, Customer Support and Technical Services
> ...



Die hatte ich bereits angeschrieben. Ich sollte mich an einen Händler wenden. Die ganze Reklamation hat dann 2 Monate gedauert. Dann habe ich eine Gabel bekommen die kaputter war als vorher.

Da lobe ich mir Cosmic Sports. Die nehmen sich den Gabeln unabhängig vom Händler an und innerhalb einer Woche ist die Gabel wieder da.


----------



## philipp7586 (24. Dezember 2022)

Schade, so kann man sich seine Kunden vergraulen. 
Bei mir ging alles gut, aber scheint nicht die Regel zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (24. Dezember 2022)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Die hatte ich bereits angeschrieben. Ich sollte mich an einen Händler wenden. Die ganze Reklamation hat dann 2 Monate gedauert. Dann habe ich eine Gabel bekommen die kaputter war als vorher.


Unfassbar - nach der Geschichte hätte ich wohl auch keine Lust mehr auf die Gabel.


----------



## Gerrit (2. Januar 2023)

Gronada schrieb:


> Nimm am besten wirklich nur SlickKick... Ist einfach das Beste, auch wenn man es ein wenig öfters nachschmieren muss...
> Wird auch für die Rennfahrer verwendet


Ich habe mir einen Pott Slick Kick gekauft, die Gabel gründlich gereinigt (mit Isopropanol Alkohol), mit Slick Kick geschmiert - und bin nicht begeistert. Nach einer Fahrt hab ich das Zeug wieder raus geholt und wegen der niedrigen Temperaturen mit Ballistol verdünntes Supergliss rein getan. 

Falls noch jemand 480g Slick Kick haben möchte...


----------



## Gronada (3. Januar 2023)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen Pott Slick Kick gekauft, die Gabel gründlich gereinigt (mit Isopropanol Alkohol), mit Slick Kick geschmiert - und bin nicht begeistert. Nach einer Fahrt hab ich das Zeug wieder raus geholt und wegen der niedrigen Temperaturen mit Ballistol verdünntes Supergliss rein getan.
> 
> Falls noch jemand 480g Slick Kick haben möchte...


Hmm schade für dich.

Ich hab nun um die 5 Gabeln mit dem SlickKick am laufen...

Paar Aion35, eine Durolux 36 27" im Ebike und eine Durolux 36 EQ 29" im Madonna.

Alles 1A und super feinfühlig.

Was mich aber wirklich überrascht hatte als ich in Oktober in Finale war:

Bin dort zufällig mit paar Jungs gefahren, die etwas fähiger sind... Der eine schien bei den deutschen Enduro Meisterschaften im vorderen Feld zu sein (hatte nicht weiter gefragt)...

Dieser hatte ne RS Zeb und RS coil shock - das war wie ne andere Welt!
Nicht zu vergleichen mit jeder anderen RS Gabel, die ich jemals getestet hatte... 
Auch signifikant feinfühliger als meine Intend Ebonite.

Offensichtlichen kann man da noch richtig viel raus holen.
Was genau bei seiner anders ist konnte oder wollte er mir nicht sagen.
Mache fahren auch einfach mehr als sie labern 🤣


----------



## Homer4 (3. Januar 2023)

Vielleicht wurde die Negativkammer vergrößert, dann spricht die Gabel auf'm Parkplatz auch super soft an?!


----------

